# How much would a renovation of a 1970's 3 bed d cost



## Sue Roo (7 Dec 2012)

Hi
I'm planning on renovating a 1970's semi detatched house. I plan on Meeting with an architect after Xmas and would like to have some idea of costs. It's a 3 bed semi - d and approx 1100 feet

I need new 
Floors
Plumbing
Electrics
Attic and Internal insulation
Front and rear door
Internal doors
New stairs
New kitchen and bathroom 
Ceilings to be skimmed
Wall knocked between back kitchen and dining room


Any information would be of a great help

Sue


----------



## lowCO2design (8 Dec 2012)

im working on one at the moment, there is over 100g being spent


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Dec 2012)

This previous thread might give some advice.  

If you run the search option in this forum or the Homes and Gardens one you may find others.


----------



## kkelliher (17 Dec 2012)

there is an element of how long is a piece of string for the following reasons

Floors - are your removing ground floor and first floor, are the gf concrete or timber and what do you wish to replace tem with. I would assume that you need to insulate and damp proof the ground floor also?

Plumbing - purly depends on what system you want. Are you putting in underfloor heating or just replumbing radiators. Do you need a new boiler, is it gas or oil?

Electrics - how many lights, what type of lights, what finish on your sockets?

Attic and Internal insulation - by onternal insulation do you mean drylining?

Front and rear door - product type? wood, pvc, aluminium, aluclad?

Internal doors - you can spend anything from €100-1000 per door on a doorset depending on finish and type. It really does depend on what you want

New stairs - again depends on finish

New kitchen - you can spend €3000 to €60,000 on a kitchen?

and bathroom - if your replacing sanitary ware again you need to pick what you want to spend

Ceilings to be skimmed - Will cost approx €1200 plus vat to replaster. This would not include replacement plasterboard if required

Wall knocked between back kitchen and dining room - this will depend onany steelwork that may be required

Generally with these things it comes down to your secification. An architect or anyone else will only give you a guide price but this will be based on what they propose in terms of finish. you need to research what you want for the different areas and then revert to the architect.


----------

